# IELTS Result postponed 1 month



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

I am really disappointed with British Council because I was expecting the IELTS result for tomorrow and got an email saying its postponed.

Dear IELTS candidate,

We refer to your IELTS test of 8 December 2012. 

Quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity and security of the IELTS test. As part of these procedures, test results are routinely analysed by the IELTS Test Partners before they are issued to candidates. Results from all centres across India are being withheld while these routine checks are being conducted. These checks will be completed as soon as possible.

Please note that the declaration on the IELTS application form includes the following: 'I understand that my results may not be issued within 13 days of the test day if any of the Test Partners deem it necessary to review any matter associated with my test.' 

Thank you for your patience. We apologise for the inconvenience. Further information will be available only after 18 January.

Just wanted to check how is your experience who gave IELTS on 8th? IDP ? British Council ?


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear mra

I took the IELTS exam on December 8, the result was announced, please check online. Unfortunately my writing band is 6, rest are above 7


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Same here  

Me too tuk the exam on dec 8th  we have wait for one more month to get results !!!!


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

trends said:


> Dear mra
> 
> I took the IELTS exam on December 8, the result was announced, please check online. Unfortunately my writing band is 6, rest are above 7


I gave my exam via British Council in Bangalore center. Which was yours?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

I gave exam in British Council, Chennai...Results are on hold for all over India, for people who took exam on December 8


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

trends said:


> Dear mra
> 
> I took the IELTS exam on December 8, the result was announced, please check online. Unfortunately my writing band is 6, rest are above 7


hey what is the website to check?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

monavy said:


> hey what is the website to check?


https://results.ielts.org/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## getbinoj (Nov 21, 2012)

i took the exam on dec 8th, idp, bangalore. my results are available on the ieltsidpindia website (in the candidate login section).


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

getbinoj said:


> i took the exam on dec 8th, idp, bangalore. my results are available on the ieltsidpindia website (in the candidate login section).


You are lucky man.. Congratch!! I should have gone for IDP too.. I don't know what is the problem with British Council.. I can only regret


----------



## coolcarrot (Nov 28, 2012)

I got my test results of the test I wrote on 8-12-12 with IDP, after booking another test through IDP in Jan. Did anyone else come across similar situation??


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

I took exam in British council and I got my results yesterday night...


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

nivas said:


> I took exam in British council and I got my results yesterday night...


Thanks: I also got the result today.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

mra,

u r results luks quite same as mine  .5 less in speaking :frusty:

r u gonna take the test again ? or apply for re evaluation ?


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

nivas said:


> mra,
> 
> u r results luks quite same as mine  .5 less in speaking :frusty:
> 
> r u gonna take the test again ? or apply for re evaluation ?


Hi, 

Unfortunately we are on the same boat.. The result is not satisfactory hence I have booked for 2nd Feb rather than applying for re-evaluation and wait for 2 months. Anyways 2nd Feb was the first slot available... How about you?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

yup...me too taking the test again...registered to take on Jan 12th....


----------



## pkrajanand (Oct 23, 2011)

mra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately we are on the same boat.. The result is not satisfactory hence I have booked for 2nd Feb rather than applying for re-evaluation and wait for 2 months. Anyways 2nd Feb was the first slot available... How about you?


me too. Lost a 0.5 for writing to score band-7, so re-registered for Jan 12. Funny thing is that I was not so confident in speaking as I was in writing - but speaking went up where as writing came done  So I applied for a re-evaluation for writing too just to convince and console myself. If it works, at least I will get my money back


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

nivas said:


> yup...me too taking the test again...registered to take on Jan 12th....


Good Luck Nivas..


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

pkrajanand said:


> me too. Lost a 0.5 for writing to score band-7, so re-registered for Jan 12. Funny thing is that I was not so confident in speaking as I was in writing - but speaking went up where as writing came done  So I applied for a re-evaluation for writing too just to convince and console myself. If it works, at least I will get my money back


I completely agree with you pkrajanand. My result is also odd because I got the result completely different than expected. I also have second thought for re-evaluation too because my writing exam was not that good compared to others. My expectation for L,S,R was quite high..


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

I heared british council result were quicker than IDP


----------

